# 1994 Pathfinder Cruise Control



## wes910 (Dec 21, 2010)

Hello, Guys im new the fourm here and got a question. I just got my second pathfinder a fire engine red XE. It has crusie control on the wheel. I hit the button on the dash and the green cruise control light comes on, but when I hit the button on the wheel to set the speed nothing happens? no lights come on the guage cluster either. I picked up a haynes book but has nothing really about it....anyone know where to start?

:idhitit:


----------



## carldick (Oct 16, 2008)

Check the vacuum line to the cruise canister on the fender well with the cable that's attached to the throttle on the engine. No vacuum, no throttle control. Also, I once had a bad clutch cut-off switch that prevented the cruise from engaging. Check both switches mounted at the top of the clutch and the brake pedals with an ohmmeter to make sure they open & close.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Nissan Service Manuals


----------



## wes910 (Dec 21, 2010)

The vacume line is there. And its an auto so no clutch. However do you think the door ajar light staying on might play into it


----------



## carldick (Oct 16, 2008)

Check the inhibitor relay, ascd hold relay & stop lamp switch. Go to the previously supplied link and grab the relevant service manual for your vehicle.


----------



## vf24renegade (May 29, 2011)

Hi all,
I'm in the same pickle. I've got the Haynes manual and the service manual mentioned above but nowhere can I find the location of the ASCD control module for the 4wd wagon body. If anyone knows where it is, I'd very much appreciate to know the location. All the troubleshooting flow charts refer to the connector to the module for testing. Thanks


----------



## bolton454 (Jun 22, 2011)

Here is how I fixed my cruise on a 94 Pathfinder. There are contacts in the steering wheel. I removed the steering wheel and cleaned the 3 brass pegs and the brass rings on the steering wheel.. over time these "brushes" wear short and cant conduct the switch signals to the CC module. 
I took the box apart and removed the 3 metal pegs from the plastic assembly. I drilled the plastic a little bit to help the pegs seem longer.


----------

